# Snapper Robin Commercial



## Saw Dr. (Sep 23, 2014)

I realize that most of you guys don't care much about mowers. I have been looking for this mower for over three years. I'm a 2 stroke nut, and this IMO is perfection. Last October, the Craigslist gods smiled on me, and I finally found one that wasn't shredded and fairly priced. Mrs. SawDoc was less than impressed when I announced that I was diving 4+ hours round trip to buy (another) piece of power equipment. I was finally able to use it a few weeks ago. I replaced pretty much everything consumable on it, and spent loads more than I needed (as it was running fine when I got it).


----------



## LegDeLimber (Sep 24, 2014)

Looks like a steel deck, but from what the pics show doesn't look rusted.
I would love to find a couple of Aluminum decks ( got good running gear already)
Did it come with those wheels or is that part of the consumables you freshened up.

I just wish the gearbox had overrunning clutches instead an open differential.
It really makes it a B**** to run them on a slope.
My old 1971~ish Hahn-Eclipse has the overrunning clutches ("one way bearings" in the hubs of the wheels themselves.
it's actually a realy smooth handling method of getting the differential action
But you do have to remember that it will roll away on a downhill because of those rollers.
whereas the Snapper will keep its ground speed.
Not a big deal for most folks, but just if you have a steep spot to mow then you need to stay aware of it.

and Ain't it just a cryin damn shame that they were bought out and now the Snapper tag is hanging
on that flimsy murray/mtd looking, front wheel drive junk!
Read this and weep for what is now lost. http://www.fastcompany.com/54763/man-who-said-no-wal-mart
I'm not kicking wally-world, it's just that when i grabbed a couple of
Snappers that someone was putting on the curb, (of course it wasthe typical ethanol and water problem and thinking "oh it' an old mower, for the cost of a dealer fixup I can almost buy a new mower at wally-world.
My family was acussing me of hoarding junk, "Them's my spare parts I'll have you know".

Then I showed them the prices of and the difference in build, It sorta made a bit of sense then.
well then why do need extra parts? Whould you rather I backorder at high cost the part 
or just grab this one with good running gear and stash it away till needed
and If i never do need it? well then just be happy for that much of my little life being so good.

Yeah, I like a couple of good 2 cycle engines with spares of course.
Of course I'd have to port one!
= 
....and just for the record, I'm NOT a brand fan of *any* thing
I just go with whichever gadget I can get that gets the closest to the features or quality
that matters at that time.


----------



## Saw Dr. (Sep 24, 2014)

You are correct, it is a steel deck and not rusted. As a commercial model, the wheels are ball bearing supported. Those are the correct wheels, which are the ones it came with. Also the commercial has additional bracing on the handle that you cannot see with the bag mounted. I actually like the transmission in this one without the clutches. I have a pair of LawnBoys with the overrunning dive wheels. It is a stinker to back up, and it'll run away on a down hill. That 6.5 DuraForce sure puts out the power, though.


----------



## GrassGuerilla (Sep 24, 2014)

Very very nice doc. I've got a couple mag deck lawnboys, and an Aluminum deck Toro commercial with the Suzuki engine. Your snapper is one of the best ever made. That deck and blade work together to form quite a vacuum. As mentioned, not ideal for monster hills, but on a decently level lot, they're tough to beat. And dang near impossible to wear out. Those Robin 2-strokes are legendary.


----------



## Saw Dr. (Sep 24, 2014)

Thanks man. I have always wanted to try a Suzuki/Toro too. I had a 4 cycle Toro commercial once, but wasn't all that crazy about the dive system. How is it on the Suzuki? I'm hoping this Snapper will last until I can no longer operate it. A realistic goal, I think. It is soooo quiet.


----------



## Rudedog (Sep 24, 2014)

I have a couple of Lawnboy 2 stroke commercials. Great mowers. That Snapper looks brand new.


----------



## GrassGuerilla (Sep 24, 2014)

Most of the Toro commercials share a drive system (3-speed). Pretty much just like the Lawnboy you were talking about. I have a newer one with the Kaw 4-stroke. It weighs in at 125 lbs. the Suzuki motor is quite a bit lighter, but still on that massive deck. Built to be Mexican proof.

As to longevity, 10 even 15 years of commercial service is fairly common with that set up. A typical homeowner in a 6 month grass market cuts their grass 12 -25 times/year. (Bi-weekly, weekly). A typical contractor cuts 10-20 per day (250-500 annual). 

Seriously, your kids won't wear it out in their lifetime.


----------



## Saw Dr. (Sep 24, 2014)

Rudedog said:


> I have a couple of Lawnboy 2 stroke commercials. Great mowers. That Snapper looks brand new.


Thanks! It looked OK when I got it, but there has been a bunch of time put into cleaning, waxing, and making sure everything is 100%. It is not cosmetically perfect, but for 20+ years old, it is awful close. 
I missed out on a LB commercial this spring with the easy stride self propel. I won't be so slow next time around.


----------



## Saw Dr. (Sep 24, 2014)

GrassGuerilla said:


> Most of the Toro commercials share a drive system (3-speed). Pretty much just like the Lawnboy you were talking about. I have a newer one with the Kaw 4-stroke. It weighs in at 125 lbs. the Suzuki motor is quite a bit lighter, but still on that massive deck. Built to be Mexican proof.
> 
> As to longevity, 10 even 15 years of commercial service is fairly common with that set up. A typical homeowner in a 6 month grass market cuts their grass 12 -25 times/year. (Bi-weekly, weekly). A typical contractor cuts 10-20 per day (250-500 annual).
> 
> Seriously, your kids won't wear it out in their lifetime.


I guess the Toro I had used some wonky blade clutch that tripped alot. Maybe it is better on other models? I like the 3 speed setup on my LawnBoy Gold series.


----------



## GrassGuerilla (Sep 24, 2014)

Blade clutches are great if you do TONS of bagging. No need to yank the re-coil over and over. I've always just felt better shutting the engine down when pulling the bag anyway.


----------



## Rudedog (Sep 25, 2014)

I avoided the self propelled models.


----------



## LegDeLimber (Sep 27, 2014)

Darned impressive to see those rims looking that clean from the pic.
I can't see any rust on the edges where the tire flex naturally abrades the paint from just normal rolling.
Gotta admit that absolutely Nothing in my "collection" looks 15% that sharp, But tthen I've never seemed to have any signs of concerning myself about apperances beyond a potential indicator of useage history.
Too clean of a unit, i.e. the Craigslist trick of hitting it with strong soap and press washer
then spraying that damnable tire gloss crap All over a saw or mower.
( car and truck tires are NOT supposed to look like ****** lifesavers, damnit!!) 
so I'm guessing that why sorta prefer to see some small amount of dirt or grime. kinda let's me see what's leaked or not and the truth of what the last owner was doing or not with 
the machine.
uhm, at least that's my story anyhow and I'm sticking to it for now, no matter what all the nice Drs say.


----------

